# 100mg Anavar Only Cycle Log + Sports



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, Started a 100mg of ROHM Anavar per day only cycle today for 8 weeks during a cut for the upcoming summer season.

*Background:* All natural training for the last 9 years since the age of 18, ran a short Epistane cycle last summer but was left feeling underwhelmed. This is my first real use of genunie AAS so I've eased myself in with the Anavar, could well (probably will) lead into something more serious in future, but I was also interested in Anavar's effects solo for future reference.

*Training:* 3 x sessions per week centered around heavy compounds. PB's are Squat: 160kg, Bench: 145kg, Dead: 220kg. I play amateur rugby so also train for this 2 x per week and play on Saturdays. Be interested to see if the Var affects my CV capacity at all.

*Diet:* Cyclical carbs, obviously lower cals at present, one refeed per week.

*PCT:* Will be 100/50/50 of Clomid as I got on well with this after my Epi cycle. May chuck proviron in the mix if libido takes a dive.

Edit - Should add I've started the cycle @ 95kg and about 15% BF.

Will log any landmark's and / or side effects in here. First dose down today, split into 50mg AM and 50mg pre WO. Nothing to speak of as such in the gym tonight, although did feel a little bit more pumped (could have been placebo) and strength was up at pre diet levels (been dieting a week already).


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I will be keeping watch as my son has just started Anavar 100mg ed with 75mg H-drol.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be following as I'm considering an Anavar cycle in the near future and am on Epi atm. I also play rugby so would like to see how it effects you.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Interested to follow your log mate. What build are you to start with? 100 is a good does.

Soul: never can you have a son that old!


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck mate, keep things updated will be good to see what your gains are


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

mitch6689 said:



> I'll be following as I'm considering an Anavar cycle in the near future and am on Epi atm. I also play rugby so would like to see how it effects you.


Yeah I'm worried about cramps, so supping with Taurine to try combat.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

cellmore said:


> Interested to follow your log mate. What build are you to start with? 100 is a good does.
> 
> Soul: never can you have a son that old!


I'm 95kg, decent-ish build. Been training hard and heavy a long while so wanted something to take me to the next level. Also didn't want to **** about with a low dose for my first foray into AAS. If the pumps prove too much I'll drop it back to 75mg per day.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

bayman said:


> I'm 95kg, decent-ish build. Been training hard and heavy a long while so wanted something to take me to the next level.


thats the perfect base to start off from mate. You wont get bloat off of that. Good luck.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 2.*

Did some cardio today, no pumps or anything.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

cellmore said:


> Interested to follow your log mate. What build are you to start with? 100 is a good does.
> 
> Soul: never can you have a son that old!


 He is 20 in April, Had him when I was just eighteen mate!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> *Day 2.*
> 
> Did some cardio today, no pumps or anything.


Nice one Bayman, keep the posts coming


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck with the cycle bud


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 3.*

Legs in the gym tonight. Hit 145kg x 3 on squats, which is comparable to pre diet strength levels, still don't think the Var has kicked in properly yet though. Did a couple of km on the rower to finish no probs.


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

How did the squats feel? Did you plan to do this amount of weight?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck with cycle mate.

Did 100mg anavar cycle before found it kicking in on 2nd week.


----------



## contender (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you really need 100mg to gain anyhting from anavar?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

thefrog said:


> How did the squats feel? Did you plan to do this amount of weight?


Well it was a scheduled single, bit managed 3. I'm not putting that down to the var as I'm only recently back to squatting. Post injury PB is 160kg.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Good luck with cycle mate.
> 
> Did 100mg anavar cycle before found it kicking in on 2nd week.


Cool, good to know.


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

bayman said:


> Well it was a scheduled single, bit managed 3. I'm not putting that down to the var as I'm only recently back to squatting. Post injury PB is 160kg.


Ah okay fair enough, 3 days would be quite soon to be seeing much improvements to be fair


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

contender said:


> Do you really need 100mg to gain anyhting from anavar?


Unsure to be honest :confused1:

That does seem the dose that everyone has recommended from the vast amount of reading I've done on it on various boards - the "sweet spot" so to say. Although I've seen others rate as little as 40-50mg per day.

I suppose it depends on the quality of your Var, ROHM are meant to be a respectable UGL, but neither are they pharma.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

thefrog said:


> Ah okay fair enough, 3 days would be quite soon to be seeing much improvements to be fair


Have you ran Anavar yourself? How long did it take to notice benefits from it?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Be good to see how good the R.O.H.M var's are, planning on using them next time.


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

bayman said:


> Have you ran Anavar yourself? How long did it take to notice benefits from it?


I am going to start one next week, so I am keen to see what is going on with your cycle.

From the info I have read var gains kick in after 2 weeks as doylejlw said.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 4.*

Gym followed by rugby training, no real issues with the cardio side of things as of yet - let's hope it stays this way. Back felt slightly pumped but think that was from last night's workout rather than a side effect of the Var.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 5.*

Did an hour low intensity steady state cardio today - brisk walking. No problems. Game of rugby tomorrow, see how that goes cramps / pumps wise.


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

bayman said:


> *Day 5.*
> 
> Did an hour low intensity steady state cardio today - brisk walking. No problems. Game of rugby tomorrow, see how that goes cramps / pumps wise.


How did the rugby game go pump/cramp wise ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

thefrog said:


> How did the rugby game go pump/cramp wise ?


No issues. Will see how things develop though...


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm 132k lean and been training twenty years now, not had any gear for three years as trying for a baby, now thats sorted I'm thinking about a anavar only cycle as well, with prob 50mg proviron daily, train most days diets very good with high protein and low carbs at the end of the day. Think anavar would be better than d-bol as dont want to start looking puffy with the water holding, sounds like 50mg up to 100mg is a good dose reading on here.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

vars very over rated imo


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 8.*

Upper session in the gym. Definitely something going on as arms and traps were particularly pumped.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 10.*

Did Legs. Squat strength appears to be up massively, easily hit my 1RM for a few singles with room to spare on very few calories - about 1900kcal for the entire day.

Still no crippling pumps to speak of, so either my gear is underdosed or the supping with Taurine is working...


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice log Bayman will be watching


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

> Did Legs. Squat strength appears to be up massively, easily hit my 1RM for a few singles with room to spare on very few calories - about 1900kcal for the entire day.


Good work!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

nice log,

would it be possible to give an idea of what you eat per day?

Cheers


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

dannw said:


> nice log,
> 
> would it be possible to give an idea of what you eat per day?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I missed this, will try post some stuff up later if I get chance, bear in mind I'm cutting at the mo.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 14.*

*
*

Tomorrow (Monday) will be the start of the 3rd week on cycle. Thoughts so far:

- Strength and reps in training are up, even though I'm cutting

- Extra pumps in the gym

- Libido as per usual

- No obvious effects on cardio ability

- Feeling like I've already lost some fat around the mid section

- No negative sides to speak of as yet.

Big bench day tomorrow, will update in due course.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Day 15.*

Cheeky Bench PB on Chest tonight, hit 115 x 8 on my top set, good pump all round especially on bi's at the end.

Nothing bad to say about this cycle so far, don't feel shutdown, strength up. Toying with the idea of adding 250 - 400mg per week of Test from week 4 onwards to amplify things further...


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

What was your previous bench PB?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

thefrog said:


> What was your previous bench PB?


My 1RM is around the 150kg mark, this was a rep PB - I'm running 531 by Jim Wendler for my main lifts with volume on top.


----------

